#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >       LPG Underground Storage

## Esam

** 


*    ɡ         .             : 1-      ҡ 2-   3-   ɡ (           ).*
*   (*LNG*)     .                 (*EIA*)       (  )          (    )  (   ɡ      )      .*
*                        (       ).*
*                 .           ɡ      .                 .*
*       ɡ          .                 .         ȡ         ()      .          .*
*            .     .                 .                 .*
*                    ɡ                    .*
*                       .             .            .*




*-     :-*     /      1)      2)      3)    ( ) 4)    .   (120)        (400)     ( 48)                (80)    .       ɡ         .
*-   :-*              .  ڡ                   .       /  .         .
  /                      .                     .
 ߡ          .

                .
             .  ߡ                      (     ).
                               (    )         . (ڡ             .
                           .                      ɡ  ѡ                .                ʡ    .
* () :*
             .    ѡ         ǡ         .
    :
     -    :-            ǡ      
   ɡ     .
-   :-          .
-   ( ):-                   .
-   :-        .
-  :-       .     . 
* /*
*        ()      .        ȡ   ȡ             (*MMcf*/* day*)                ɡ          (*  Btu 100000 therm*   1000     ) * dekatherm*    1000    (*Mcf*).      ɡ           ʡ                            :                .*
*  /*
*                .             *  MMcf*/*day** dakatherm*/*day*   .*
                .    ߡ                        .
          .         .                        .                . ߡ   ɡ            .  ǡ                 ɡ ʡ    (         ). 
              ա   ݡ     .
** 
*  (EIA)                   .      EIA   EIA.912                              .*
*       EIA.191               ɡ  ɡ                .*
*  EIA.912     ( /2  )      .  ()    EIA.191        .       ɡ   ( )     ȡ     /3        * EIA*.*

*   /*
*   ɡ       ɡ      ()     ϡ     (  ).                  ء       .*
*1-      :*
*                  .                      .*
*2-      * 
*                              .            .*
*        ɡ     ()        .        .*
*3-      * 
*        (*AGA*)   (  )      ()         .*


** AGA*    (  )                 1992-3/2000.*
** US*    .                      .*
*         .            * EIA*   .           .         (    ѡ   )      .      (*Bcf*).* 
**
** 
** 
** 
* 
( -  )*
** 
* (  +  )*

*:  31ѡ2003*
*8.265*
*4.327*
*3.130*
*3.938*
*7.457*

*:  31 ѡ2004*
*8.219*
*4.283*
*1.058*
*3.936*
*5.341*


 *                :-*
* 1*
* 2*
* 3*

** 
* 
*
* 
*
** AGA
** 

** 
*90%*
*79%*
*95%*

** 
*65%*
*27%*
*32%*


 *          ɡ       .     *  A*  3         5%     *  AGA*   .   79%   2    21%        .     1    10%     .*
*      3    ɡ                     *  B*  .  *  B*  2       27%        .    1        ().            (      ).*
**  US* .     ȡ            .              .           ( 2).*
*     .            .         .          .*
*        .*
*                     .   ʡ       *  U.S*     .           .      (   )               .*
** 
*  1994         * FERC*          ǡ                .   * FERC*  636             .         (      /       )           .*
*           /      ɡ            ͡         .             .                (       )        .*
*ߡ         (   ʡ ɡ....).*
*         .            ɡ               .             .     ʡ         ( ).                  .   1993              .  ߡ        .*
* 
*See More:      LPG Underground Storage

----------

